# Lake Utah?



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Check this out:

https://www.msn.com/en-us/travel/tr...ate-in-america/ss-AAx5cxs?li=BBnb7Kz#image=44

What lake is in the picture? Apparently its a Utah County lake. They mention its popular for boating and ice fishing but I've never seen a lake in Utah County that looks like that picture, especially one you can boat on. Tibble fork maybe looks a little like that, as does Silver Lake flat (slightly). But neither are what is shown in the picture

I am not sure if they meant Utah Lake, which is only rarely ice fished and looks nothing like the picture.

-DallanC


----------



## TPrawitt91 (Sep 1, 2015)

I don't even think the picture is from Utah. Doesn't seem legit if you ask me. Haha lake Utah


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Wow in all my travels through Utah County and the surrounding mountains I have missed this spot.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Sooooo.... its like a KSL hunting article then. Talking about something like opening day of the deer hunt and show a picture of a bull elk.


-DallanC


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Looks like a picture of Hetch Hetchy in Californistan.


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

Thats somewhere in new zealand or maybe they were on pandora 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

middlefork said:


> Looks like a picture of Hetch Hetchy in Californistan.


I just googled Hetch Hetchy and came up with the same picture or very close to it.

Then when I googled the photographer I came up with a correct picture of Utah Lake.

But then what do you expect with MSN


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

I think someone from Utah took a picture of a lake in Oregon, and has a little "residual" left in the blood stream.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I will adamantly state that Utah Lake is not the most beautiful lake in Utah.


-DallanC


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

DallanC said:


> I will adamantly state that Utah Lake is not the most beautiful lake in Utah.
> 
> -DallanC


It is if you are a June sucker. 

But, uh, yeah, for the rest of us, not so much. Although it is nice I can be there in 15 minutes from my house. ;-)


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Through a view finder Utah Lake can be quite picturesque and even on a good day it is quite good looking but I would not label it as "The Most Beautiful Lake in Utah" But then beauty is in the eye of the beholder I have been told.

Here is a link to the picture of Hetch-Hetchey in Yosemite National Park. It is strangely similar to the one in the MSN article.

https://images.search.yahoo.com/sea...chHetchy_CreditClarisaFlores.jpg&action=click


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I always loved the look of Moosehorn in the Uintas










-DallanC


----------

